# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Avacodo Dreesing

## bethdoth

So you make a nice healthy Salad with baby spinach, hard boiled eggs, tomato, dried cranberries etc... then you load it up with unhealthy high calorie dressing! Try this instead.
I do cheat and gets avocado's already smashed at Wal-mart near the dips and I use fresh thyme, onion, and garlic salt. Most of this is trial and error to taste. 
Avocado Dressing (single serving)
Olive oil 2t 
½ Avocado smashed
Rice Vinegar 3 drops 
The following are to taste
Dried Basil
Dried Parsley
Red Onions diced
Lime/Lemon Juice
Thyme
Onion salt
Garlic salt
Wisk together and keep cold.

----------


## zempey

I always use avocado in my salads and make my own dressing as well. I use olive oil, red wine vinegar, apple cider vinegar with mother, and a bunch of spices. I won't use store bought dressings.

----------


## Tpowered

thanks I will try this

----------

